# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  S'mund të futem në chat. Kam nevojë për ndihmë!

## Noerti

Qellimi i kesaj teme eshte qe te sqarojme userat e rrjetit ALBASOUL se si mund te veprojne nqs kan probleme ne lidhje me rrjetin, humbje fjalekalimi te NickName, fjalkalimin e dhomes, bllokim nicku(sqline apo freeze) nga Ircop etj etj.

1) Nqs keni Gline ne rrjet duhet te veproni ne kte menyre:

Hapni nje teme te re ne kete nen-forum dhe postoni gline , dmth ate qe ju nxjerr ne mirc kur ju merrni gline pasi lidheni ne rrjetin ALBASOUL, psh: Closing link: (unknown@77.49.55.222) [G-Lined. Jeni te larguar per proxy.
Ne pamundesi te dhenies si shembulli me lart ju lutemi postoni ip e sakte qe ju keni dhe sapo nje pjestar i rrjetit IRCop ta shofe problemin e IP suaj do t ju jape nje pergjigje .

2) Nqs keni Nickname te bllokuar ne Sqline apo Freeze:

Duhet te shkoni tek dhoma #sherbimet, atje mund ti drejtoeni Ircop-ave, nqoftese nuk merni pergjigjen apo sqarimin e duhur atehere mund te postoni ne forum, dhe Stafi do ju jap pergjigjen ne forum.

3) Nqs Kanali juaj mbyllet:

Nese ju mbyllet Kanali dhe ju mendoni se kjo eshte e padrejte, mund te futeni tek #dhomat ose #sherbimet po qe se nuk merni pergjigje, ndiheni qe pergjigjja qe ju dha nuk eshte e drejte. Atehere mund te hapni nje tem ketu dhe ankesa juaj do shqyrtohet dhe do merni pergjigje. 

4) Nqs se keni probleme me humbje Fjalekalimi:

E vetmja menyre rikthimi te fjalekalimit eshte kontaktimi ne dhomen #Fjalekalimi ose #sherbimet.
Ju lutemi ne kto raste perpiquni te keni nje email te vlefshem ne Nickname apo Kanalit tuaj sepse Fjalekalimi do t ju dergohet ne Email qe ju keni bere register Nickname.

5) Per cdo ankese qe keni dhe per cdo abuzim qe mendoni se eshte kryer nga nje pjestar i stafit IRCop ju lutemi denoncojeni ktu ne kte pjese te forumit dhe ju garantojme se do te merret ne shqyrtim nga grupi perkates.

* Duhet te keni parasysh qe stafi i IRCop-ve te rrjetit nuk duhet te ofendohet ne asnje menyre, qofte dhe ne privat. C'do anetar i stafit IRCop ka te drejte te hyj ne te gjitha kanalet e rrjetit per ti monitoruar keto kanale dhe ju duhet te keni bashkepunim me cdo IRCop nqs qofte se keni probleme ne kanalet e juaja te tipit Flood ,Join flood etj etj.

- Stafi i rrjetit Albasoul nuk mund t'ju ndihmoje per probleme ne dhoma te ndryshme, qofte dhe #Shqiperia, per bane kick/bane akick etj, pasi ato kane stafin e tyre.
__________________

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

PSe smund te futem ne chat??

Ketu me mirc

* Connecting to irc.albasoul.com (6667)
-
* Unable to connect to server (Connection timed out)
-
* Connect retry #1 irc.albasoul.com (6667) (dns pool)
-
* Unable to connect to server (Connection timed out)
-
* Connect retry #2 irc.albasoul.com (6667) (dns pool)
-
* Unable to connect to server (Connection timed out)
-
* Connect retry #3 irc.albasoul.com (6667)
-
* Unable to connect to server (Connection timed out)
-
* Connect retry #4 irc.albasoul.com (6667) (dns pool)
-
* Unable to connect to server (Connection timed out)

Ndersa ketu nga java


[21:51] qwebirc v0.85
[21:51] Copyright (C) 2008-2009 Chris Porter and the qwebirc project.
[21:51] http://www.qwebirc.org
[21:51] Licensed under the GNU General Public License, Version 2.
[21:51] == *** (qwebirc) Looking up your hostname...
[21:51] == *** (qwebirc) Couldn't look up your hostname!

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

edhe ti chatist qenke ptu me humben shpresat per nusen

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

> PSe smund te futem ne chat??
> 
> Ketu me mirc
> 
> * Connecting to irc.albasoul.com (6667)
> -
> * Unable to connect to server (Connection timed out)
> -
> * Connect retry #1 irc.albasoul.com (6667) (dns pool)
> ...


Ekonimisto provo të lidhesh gjithmonë me /server laberia.albasoul.com se e ke më të lehtë  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Snow^White

> Ekonimisto provo të lidhesh gjithmonë me /server laberia.albasoul.com se e ke më të lehtë



Je I lind per Ircop e kam stakuar trurin

----------


## *suada*

Ku je ti mi gabele? hihihihi

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> edhe ti chatist qenke ptu me humben shpresat per nusen


Mos i hum shpresat sepse shpresa vdes e fundit  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

> Je I lind per Ircop e kam stakuar trurin


Hahahaha t'ishte në dor tate e kisha mar me kohë  :perqeshje:  


Ps. Nga ka hum ai Albaleshi se nuk u bo kohë pa e parë !Seen RoBoCop2  :perqeshje:

----------


## PaToSaRaK

Ekonomisti: Mos e vri mendjen se do vi dhe ajo dit qe ti do hysh ne Chat :P

Helena e Trojes: Te hengsha firmen qe ke.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> Ekonomisti: Mos e vri mendjen se do vi dhe ajo dit qe ti do hysh ne Chat :P
> 
> Helena e Trojes: Te hengsha firmen qe ke.


hahaha pato ku je vllacko 
ka kohe  korcarja  :shkelje syri: te dal andej nga ana tjeter
pote vgenis file?

----------


## RrebeL

Jashaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Adelajdaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Adelajdaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa mojjj ohhhhhhhhh adelajadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  HoNdA!!!

----------


## PaToSaRaK

O IrCop-a kam G-Line shikojeni pak kete IP 213.249.63.57 ma keni nxir jeten, po cne une te Abuzoj ne Server ore  :ngerdheshje: 

Me respekt Goni

----------


## MaDaBeR

Nese dikush lexon ktej shikojeni pak kete:

[10:20:50] -Arberia.Albasoul- *** Ju eshte ndaluar vizita ne serverat e Albasoul: Email abuzim@albasoul.com per pyetje bashke me kete mesazh.
[10:20:50] Closing link: (unknown@213.207.42.8) [G-Lined: [#57875] Proxy!]

Lukas

----------


## iktuus

_Nese nuk futesh dot ne chat  ja ku jane 10 menyra per ta bere.
http://freenuts.com/free-proxy-softwares
_

----------


## erioni_el

Punon Chati akomaa ??

----------


## Mr_Elbasanlliu

O Rojet e Albasoulit hiqni akicket se lat nam respekte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Aty te rrish duke qajt mer qeros :P

----------


## NaTaEl

*-
[22:21] -Laberia.Albasoul- *** Kjo adrese eshte ndaluar te vizitoje serverat e Albasoul Network! Email sherbimet_irc@albasoul.com me mesazhin e me poshtem.
-
[22:21] Closing link: (unknown@92.90.21.9) [Z-Lined: Open proxy found on your host. http://www.sorbs.net/lookup.shtml?92.90.21.9 for more information.]
-
[22:21] * Disconnected*

_Si esht puna di gjo njeri ? I her ne jav lirohet IP nja 2 or pastaj prap del kjo._

----------


## NaTaEl

:djall me brire:  :djall me brire:

----------


## MaDaBeR

Laco, si Anglishtmen qe je, hape at linkun aty dhe mer icik informacion. Po nejse, se kjo nuk o puna jote, duhet ta shofin te tjere. Mhb osht qe s'po e rru mo njeri ke akill ti apo noj tjeter. LoL. Trafiku madh lokio, nuk i perballojn dot  :ngerdheshje:

----------

